# BH's Wife's Black / Red R56 MINI John Cooper Works Hatch



## Bristle Hound

Thought it is a good as time as any to start a new thread.

After much discussion and thought over a new MINI we finally both agreed and went into our local MINI dealer, Cooper Teesside and paid the deposit on a new FJCW hatch.

Over the weekend we had been through which MINI she wanted. Initially it was a new MCS convertable, then a new MCS with panny roof (both great cars may I add), but she kept coming back to a FJCW.

Looked at all the models and the hatch suited us best as I'm keeping my Audi.

We were very happy with the deal. Even got some discount, so we didn't feel too robbed! lol

The colour & spec is what the good lady has wanted since she first saw them come out!

Spec as follows -

MINI John Cooper Works hatch

Exterior
*
Midnight Black
A94
Roof&Mirror Caps in Red
3A3
17" Cross Spoke Challenge Alloy Wheels in Black
2PX

Upholstery
*
Leather Lounge Championship Black/Red
T9IN
Interior surfaces Chili Red
4CY

Packages
*
Chili
7Y2
- Automatic Air Conditioning
- Extended Interior Light Package
- Floor mats, velour
- Multi-function controls for s'wheel
- On-Board Computer
- Pass. seat height adjustment
- Rain sensor with auto. headlight activation
- Storage Compartment Pack
- White Indicator Lenses
- Xenon headlights

Optional equipment
*
Chrome Line interior
345
Black headlights
3A2
John Cooper Works Bonnet Stripes
3AZ
Electric Glass Sunroof
403
Sun protection glass
420
Armrest - front, centre
473
Colour Line Carbon Black
4C1
Interior World Carbon Black
4CU

Couple of options that we gave some serious thoughts too -

Media pack - couldn't justify the expense for what use we would get
Visual boost radio - don't really need it. Besides the owner likes the black rev counter & speedo
HK stereo - we hardly have the radio on in the car, so not worth it for us

As someone said, you've got to get what works for you!

Delivery should be the beginning of September with a bit of luck!

I have asked them not to touch the car when it comes off the trailer from the factory. The Sales lady said you want it delivered with all the stickers and things on that it comes with from the factory?

Yup please I said, as the wife was shaking her head! :lol:

The wait begins ... :wall: 

Should look a bit like this -


----------



## Derekh929

Next door has that one in that colour looks fantastic he has stripes on lower doors, i have R56 coopers s red and white roof, but the black red is my fav know. Only one question is the new Mini not just around the corner? , but likely to be exactly the same, i realy like the cooper s great fun car. Enjoy the wait kills i had to wait 3 months for my new F31


----------



## Bristle Hound

Derekh929 said:


> Next door has that one in that colour looks fantastic he has stripes on lower doors, i have R56 coopers s red and white roof, but the black red is my fav know. Only one question is the new Mini not just around the corner? , but likely to be exactly the same, i realy like the cooper s great fun car. Enjoy the wait kills i had to wait 3 months for my new F31


Thanks Derek :thumb:

I know what you mean about the new MINI coming out, but from what I've seen (if it can be believed) I'm not liking what I see TBH

Usually, but not always, the John Cooper Works takes a while to come out. Bit similar to what BMW do with the new M3

The wife said it only 34 more sleeps before she gets it :lol:

She doesn't realise it'll take me 2 days to detail it properly :lol:


----------



## SteveTDCi

I've seen it on TM, enjoy the wait. I "might" be a Mini owner by the end of the day, well an R55


----------



## JBirchy

I can assure you, the car you are getting is incredible! My Mother-In-Law had one (almost identical to your spec) for 12 months whilst waiting for her RR Evoque to come and she loved it.

I drove it a bit and loved the thing too. Fantastic engine, lovely exhaust note and a cracking looking little car! Here's hers:





Congratulations, sure you'll love it!


----------



## Bristle Hound

JBirchy said:


> I can assure you, the car you are getting is incredible! My Mother-In-Law had one (almost identical to your spec) for 12 months whilst waiting for her RR Evoque to come and she loved it.
> Congratulations, sure you'll love it!


Thanks Jon! :thumb:

The good lady had a 2007 Cooper S with the dealer fit JCW engine kit fitted a couple of years ago. She says no car she has had or driven since comes close!

I found the detail you did on your MIL's MINI last night. Excellent work may I add! :thumb:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=271094

I'm going to go down the sealant route as opposed to wax.

Not much difference between your MIL's old MINI and ours. Panny roof and black headlights on the outside.
The inside is the same except no nav / visual boost radio and the dash and door circles are red instaed of black


----------



## JBirchy

Bristle Hound said:


> Thanks Jon! :thumb:
> 
> The good lady had a 2007 Cooper S with the dealer fit JCW engine kit fitted a couple of years ago. She says no car she has had or driven since comes close!
> 
> I found the detail you did on your MIL's MINI last night. Excellent work may I add! :thumb:
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=271094
> 
> I'm going to go down the sealant route as opposed to wax.
> 
> Not much difference between your MIL's old MINI and ours. Panny roof and black headlights on the outside.
> The inside is the same except no nav / visual boost radio and the dash and door circles are red instaed of black


You're right to go down the sealant route, I do with all the cars I maintain now except my own as I like playing with different waxes! The sealants just make it so much easier to keep them spot on!

Enjoy the car, great spec and they look excellent on the road too! :thumb:


----------



## Waylander-A4

Nice car Bristle the Mrs is gonna love it

My better half loves her A5 Cabrio the brownie points are well worth it LOL


----------



## SteveyG

Bristle Hound said:


> I'm going to go down the sealant route as opposed to wax.


Check out the ADS group buys before they fill up then 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=277


----------



## Bristle Hound

SteveyG said:


> Check out the ADS group buys before they fill up then
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=277


Interesting ... :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound

The MINI is now booked in at my local Pro Detailer who has just become a 'CarPro C.Quartz Finest Authorised Detailer'.

Booked in for 3 days to have the CarPro's C.Quartz finest products applied by my friend SB!  :thumb:

Still not allowing the MINI garage to touch it once it comes off the trailor mind 

& yes, I admit, I have chickened out! :lol:


----------



## Jdudley90

Not red or black but my jcw spec'd SD


----------



## PugIain

Nice blue ^
Good luck with the new Mini BH :thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi

My blue one


----------



## Bristle Hound

Jdudley90 said:


> Not red or black but my jcw spec'd SD


Very nice :thumb:

Is that the lightening blue? Any interior shots?

Are you a member of totalMINI? If not why not?  



PugIain said:


> Nice blue ^
> Good luck with the new Mini BH :thumb:


Cheers :thumb:



SteveTDCi said:


> My blue one


Gotta love laser blue :argie: Nice Clubbie Steve :thumb:

Went into the Dealers this morning to see how things were going.

The Sales lady said she was ringing us today with an update. Anyway, the car has been built and is waiting transportation to the Dealers!

Its expected to arrive at the Dealers on the 23rd August.

We reiterated that the car should be left 'as is' off the trailor (other than the PDI) and not cleaned in any shape form or fashion. Number plates to be stuck on and not screwed on.

The Sales lady can't believe I'm happy to have a dirty car handed over! lol

She's going to give me a ring when its in the Dealers for a look. Arranged to collect the MINI on Sunday 1st September. The MINI is at the Detailers on the 3rd September, so I may snow foam it before hand ...









My wife was so lucky as she was able to choose a number plate with her initials in!

We are both sooooooooooo excited!


----------



## Jdudley90

Bet you cannot wait! I'm excited just to see it. Lovely clubman too, I would swap mine for a clubbie. TotalMINI? What's that, joking, no I'm not a member. Maybe I should be.
Interior


----------



## Ryanjdover

Nice to see you on here bud. Going to look very nice when its here


----------



## Bristle Hound

Jdudley90 said:


> Bet you cannot wait! I'm excited just to see it. Lovely clubman too, I would swap mine for a clubbie. TotalMINI? What's that, joking, no I'm not a member. Maybe I should be.


Cheers :thumb:

You got a MINI and you ain't on tM, shame on you! lol :lol:



Jdudley90 said:


> Interior


Very nice! :thumb:



Ryanjdover said:


> Nice to see you on here bud. Going to look very nice when its here


Cheers Ryan! :thumb:


----------



## Kash-Jnr

Congrats on the JCW!

As you said before, I agree the new mini looks a bit odd, if your to go by this picture anyway. 









Here's my MINI Dooper Olympic Editon!
Really should have gone for the Visual boost Radio, that's what I have. I had a MINI Cooper before with the huge speedo and controlling the OBC with the indicator stick is so annoying!


----------



## Bristle Hound

Kash-Jnr said:


> Congrats on the JCW!


Cheers :thumb:



Kash-Jnr said:


> Here's my MINI Dooper Olympic Editon!
> Really should have gone for the Visual boost Radio, that's what I have. I had a MINI Cooper before with the huge speedo and controlling the OBC with the indicator stick is so annoying!


Nice Dooper my friend! :thumb:

After much thought, the visual boost radio was just a waste of money for us. Besides the JCW gets black faced rev counter and speedo which sort of sold it for us!


----------



## Kash-Jnr

Yeah the speedo looks great at night lit up in white!


----------



## SteveTDCi

I like the media pack with all the different graphics


----------



## Kash-Jnr

SteveTDCi said:


> I like the media pack with all the different graphics


Visual boost is the same thing but with sat nav I think and connected.


----------



## Bristle Hound

SteveTDCi said:


> I like the media pack with all the different graphics


Agreed Steve, 'tis very nice :thumb:

But alas not for us at £1500! :wall:


----------



## SteveTDCi

Bristle Hound said:


> Agreed Steve, 'tis very nice :thumb:
> 
> But alas not for us at £1500! :wall:


true, but when second hand its a bit cheaper (when its been specced from new )


----------



## Bristle Hound

After much thought we have decided to a get our local Pro Detailer to do the prep and an enhancement detail on our forthcoming new arrival.

I know I could have done it myself, but the general feeling is that it will need a light machine polish, which I don't feel confident enough to do on a new car yet.

The Detailer has recently become a 'CarPro C.Quartz Finest Authorised Detailer' (don't know whether I can mention him as he's not a DW Sponsor anymore, although he's still a DW member).

Anyway, CarPro's C.Quartz's finest products will be applied, so looking foreword to the results! :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound

When I picked the good lady up from work, I chanced it and drove to the Dealers compound where the new cars are stored. It is actually on the way home, I kid you not!

Anyway, low and behold we could see the MINI. Anyways, we managed to obtain a 'short pass' to the compound and had a look round the car! Ohhhh very nice indeedy! :argie::argie::argie: All the options appear to be fitted as ordered. :thumb:

No pics of interior as glass to reflective!

Couple or 3 of pics 







Probably will be much the same when we collect it! lol :lol:

Getting even more excited now. Can't wait for a week on Sunday! :car:


----------



## MikeyD

Looks fantastic - I'm sure you'll love it.

Picked up our SD a couple of weeks ago now and just love it 

Must stop putting my foot down as I'm sure I'm only getting 20mpg :car:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=286135&page=2

cheers


----------



## Jdudley90

Very very jealous I love the colour combination. More pics required!


----------



## Bristle Hound

Just had a call from Becky the Sales lady. Shes just collected the car from the compound and taken it to the dealers after putting some fuel in it.

Pick up time on Sunday is 11.30am!!! :driver:

She can't believe we want the car as it is, she says its quite dirty. I said thats fine and asked her NOT to clean it. She thinks I'm mad! lol

Got all my gear ready for a wash on Sunday :lol: :detailer:

Two sleeps to go ...


----------



## SteveTDCi

Woo hoo, good luck,I like my r55mcs so can only imagine how good your jcw is going to be. You'll be swapping that Audi for a countryman soon


----------



## Bristle Hound

Collected the MINI at 1130 on Sunday morning

Anyway, with further ado :lol:

Ta dah!

Lovely flowers for the 'owner' from Becky the Saleslady :thumb:



Just arrived at home - number plates still in the window
The car was very dirty, mainly dust and some bird [email protected] on the windscreen



Both front seats still had the plastic wrapping on them. Inspected both prior to leaving and took the drivers one off for the 'owner' to drive home





First job up - clean the inside
All the carpets hoovered, plastics and leather surfaces wiped down with a damp MF cloth. New interior mats put in







We were a bit concerned about not speccing the visual boost radio, but seeing the car in the flesh we both very happy and have no regrest. The dark anthracite really suits the interior we think



First snow foam (Autobrite Magifoam)



Rinsed of with the PW



Second snow foam (Autosmart Actimousse)



Door shuts, grilles etc cleaned while the 2nd snow foam dwelled



Dried off with some new ultra plush MF towels
Still bits and pieces of grease etc on the bodywork and it is in need of a full decontamination. I also noticed a couple of marks on the bonnet and a bit of hologramming on the bonnet and FOS door.
It was quit obvious the dealer hadn't cleaned the car, but there was enough minor defects in the paint that would have annoyed me had the car not being going to a Pro-Detailer. Could be me being a bit anal mind ... :laugh:





After we had gone out for a drive last night we were both a bit concerned about some vibration / droning noise we were getting when driving. As much as I could I couldn't fathom it out.

Went to the Dealer this morning. As I got out of the car Becky was already coming out of the Showroom to greet me. I explained our concerns and she got the Service Manager straight out and I took him for a short drive, so he could hear it, which he did.

He said he would put it straight up on the ramps and get a mechanic to look at it straight away while Becky made me a cup of tea.

Before I had finished my tea the Service Manager was back out having resolved the problem. The heat shield on the exhaust at the engine was slightly touching the exhaust, so they were able to bend it out of the way. Problem solved! Panic averted! Great service!

Thanks for looking! :thumb:


----------



## Kash-Jnr

Loving the sun roof!


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

Nice!


----------



## Jammy J

Want.


----------



## Ryanjdover

Looks great Colin. Glad to see its finally with you. Still miss my old MCS!


----------



## BryceFFC

Good choice


----------



## Bristle Hound

Ryanjdover said:


> Looks great Colin. Glad to see its finally with you. Still miss my old MCS!


Cheers Ryan! :thumb:



BryceFFC said:


> Good choice


I like!  

Haven't seen you on http://www.totalmini.com/forum/ yet!


----------



## SteveyG

Not sure about the pink


----------



## Bristle Hound

SteveyG said:


> Not sure about the pink


Pink?


----------



## BryceFFC

Thanks!

I'm on Newminiscotland.co.uk 

Think I'll join totalmini soon though!


----------



## Ryanjdover

BryceFFC said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I'm on Newminiscotland.co.uk
> 
> Think I'll join totalmini soon though!


Its a great site and great people. I don't even have a MINI anymore but am on it everyday. Good bunch


----------



## Waylander-A4

Quote:
Originally Posted by SteveyG 
Not sure about the pink 

Pink? Chilli Red and a crap camera or photographer


----------



## Bristle Hound

Waylander-A4 said:


> Originally Posted by SteveyG
> Not sure about the pink
> 
> Pink? Chilli Red and a crap camera or photographer


Cheers Martin :doublesho

Crap camera, yes. 
Outstanding photographer, absolutley :lol:

To be fair I don't think my camera can handle the exposure. Still isn't pink tho', not thro' my glasses anyway! :lol:


----------



## Jdudley90

Please can I have your car :argie:


----------



## Bristle Hound

Jdudley90 said:


> Please can I have your car :argie:


'Course you can Jon! :wave:

Pro-Detail here -
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=4254126#post4254126
:detailer:


----------



## Jdudley90

Looks great bet you're over the moon! Half tempted by a clubbie :/


----------



## MikeyD

As Jdudley90 says......

Bet your loving it and over the moon - looks awesome.

We still cant believe how fast the SD is, so I'd hate to think how quick your JCW is ...... :car:

Enjoy


----------



## Bristle Hound

Jdudley90 said:


> Looks great bet you're over the moon! Half tempted by a clubbie :/


Very very pleased my friend :thumb::thumb::thumb:



MikeyD said:


> As Jdudley90 says......
> 
> Bet your loving it and over the moon - looks awesome.
> 
> We still cant believe how fast the SD is, so I'd hate to think how quick your JCW is ...... :car:
> 
> Enjoy


Cheers Mikey :thumb:

I must admit the JCW is rapid, even tho' we are still 'running it in'


----------



## Bristle Hound

More photo's here while I wait for my bandwith to be restored  
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.516086645136799.1073741959.304894452922687&type=3


----------



## Jdudley90

MikeyD said:


> As Jdudley90 says......
> 
> Bet your loving it and over the moon - looks awesome.
> 
> We still cant believe how fast the SD is, so I'd hate to think how quick your JCW is ...... :car:
> 
> Enjoy


I know I would get into lots of trouble with that car! How's the fuel consumption going?


----------



## Bristle Hound

Surprisingly, not too bad, even tho' were are supposed to be 'running it in'! :lol:


----------



## Bristle Hound

Thought I better get some photo's of the MINI John Cooper Works that I can call my own!

Ta Dah!


----------



## woodybeefcake

Very nice mate! Prefered the Abarth though!


----------



## Bristle Hound

woodybeefcake said:


> Very nice mate! Prefered the Abarth though!


Cheers buddy :thumb:

You wouldn't prefer the Abarth if you drove the MINI!


----------



## woodybeefcake

Bristle Hound said:


> Cheers buddy :thumb:
> 
> You wouldn't prefer the Abarth if you drove the MINI!


Haha I wouldn't buy another MINI personally. But then I always try not to have the same car twice! Tis nice though, your cars are always spotless! :wave:


----------



## Bristle Hound

First time use of Carpro Reload

Very pleased with the results -





Bl00dy dog gets everywhere :bigsmile:


----------



## Bristle Hound

A few updates :thumb:

Chili red rear view mirror cover from MINI

Matches the roof and mirror caps



Some winter mats - £11.84 for a set of 4 delivered!

Dont get me wrong, they are not the same quality as the OEM MINI interior mats, but for the money the quality, fit and finish is excellent IMO



De-egged the front indicators










Xenon match sidelights



Changed the front chrome grille surrounds to black ones



Dash sticker



Also changed over all 13 of the interior bulbs to LED one's. and changed the number plate light bulbs to LED one's too.

Onlys pics of the number plate LED's I'm afraid










Updated photo



Thanks for looking! :thumb:


----------



## Zetec-al

Very nice!


----------



## Kash-Jnr

*BH's Black / Red R56 MINI John Cooper Works Hatch*

Very tasteful! You know what your doing! Never seen the rear view mirror done like that but it looks great! I just degged my lights on my Dooper and changed the grille over. 








What do you think?


----------



## Bristle Hound

Zetec-al said:


> Very nice!


Cheers Al :thumb:



Kash-Jnr said:


> Very tasteful! You know what your doing! Never seen the rear view mirror done like that but it looks great! I just degged my lights on my Dooper and changed the grille over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think?


Thanks Kash :thumb:

Dooper is looking great :argie:

Are you with us on totalMINI yet?


----------



## harmonic

Very nice R56. I've got an R53 with the full JCW kit.


----------



## silverblack

Looks great brilliant mods too :thumb:
Have just traded the Cooper S with JCW Kit for a Cooper Coupe but not arriving till next week
:wall:


----------



## Bristle Hound

harmonic said:


> Very nice R56. I've got an R53 with the full JCW kit.


Thanks :thumb:

Your R53 sounds nice mate 



silverblack said:


> Looks great brilliant mods too :thumb:
> Have just traded the Cooper S with JCW Kit for a Cooper Coupe but not arriving till next week
> :wall:


Cheers :thumb:

Bet you can't want for the new MINI. If the pic is anything to go by should look great


----------



## Bristle Hound

A few shots with a coat of Sonax BSD applied :thumb:


----------



## Zetec-al

Very nice!

Shame about the dreaded orange peel! Get wet sanding


----------



## Bristle Hound

Zetec-al said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Shame about the dreaded orange peel! Get wet sanding


Cheers mate :thumb:

If my wife saw me anywhere near her MINI with sandpaper, I can assure you, I would end up speaking in a very high pitched voice :doublesho:lol:

Haven't see a MINI yet that doesnt suffer from OP TBH :wall:


----------



## Bristle Hound

Couple of updated shots :thumb::thumb::thumb:





Took me ages to get all the trailers lined up for the second shot  :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Bristle Hound

Some more pics I took on the same day as the above two :thumb:


----------



## Blueberry

This MINI looks stunning :thumbup:

I'm tempted by a MINI Coupe JCW. Are you still enjoying your JCW ? What mpg are you getting ?


----------



## Bristle Hound

Blueberry said:


> This MINI looks stunning :thumb:
> 
> I'm tempted by a MINI Coupe JCW. Are you still enjoying your JCW ? What mpg are you getting ?


Thanks BB :thumb:

Still loving the JCW :argie: The pops and bangs from the exhaust sounds like a gun going off! :lol:

We are averaging around 38mpg around town which we are quite happy about. It will do low to mid 40's on a steady run  Running on Shell V Power BTW :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound

New JCW strut brace fitted 25th May 2014 :thumb:

Couple of pics -





The 'owner' of our JCW's insurance is due on the 17th July

Fully comp. protected NCD, £300 excess, garaged, TS postcode, for Jude & I to drive

Got it for *£116.55* for the year with Sheila's Wheels :thumb:

Being a 'little' older does have its advantages, sometimes ... :lol:


----------



## wayneo01

Just picked up my mini, i love it. 1.6 Cooper S but with the Full body kit for JCW.


----------



## Mini devil

Stunning car mate! Always wanted a proper JCW and r50 cooper with the kit doesn't quite do it for me like a real one does :lol:


----------



## mally

Want. Want. Want. 
I must stop looking at MINIs.


----------



## Bristle Hound

wayneo01 said:


> Just picked up my mini, i love it. 1.6 Cooper S but with the Full body kit for JCW.


Looks nice :thumb::thumb::thumb:

Is that eclipse grey metallic?

Get yourself over to http://www.totalmini.com/forum/
Great bunch of like minded MINI people's :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound

Been doing a few things to the FJCW recently 

Treated all the floor mats with Gtechniq I1 :thumb:

Also treated a pair of my Diesel leather trainers as well :lol:

Fitted a K&N panel air filter










K&N on the left (black surround) standard on the right. The original one was still very clean, but TBH I expected that considering the mileage the car has done. K&N is about half as thick as the original



Got the filter from new the bay of e for £34.61 delivered :tr:
MINI MINI WORKS COOPER S 02-07 K&N Air Filter Element (332936) | eBay

Part no. for the N18 (maybe the same for the N14, but check first) engined FJCW is - 33-2936

I took the strut brace off to fit the K&N so I thought while it was off, give it a quick clean with some new metal polish I've just got, the Britemax metal twins kit
Britemax - Metal Twins Kit - Shop 'n' Shine

Very pleased with the results. I thought the strut brace was clean, wow was I wrong. Downside, ruined a perfectly good MF cloth in the process of cleaning it! lol Sorry, no pics 

Gratuitous reflection shot after this weeks clean  



Still using the 50/50 mix of CarPro Reload & Sonax BSD mix on the MINI and can't see me changing to anything else in the short term TBH :thumb:


----------



## tomlister

Just seen this thread! wanted to share my mini! Ive had my Cooper SD coming up 3 years now from new and it has just over 70k on the clock due weekly round trips from Grantham to Reading every week... Average 58-62mpg! Would love a JCW and was very tempted but couldn't deal with the low consumption for the miles i do!

Hope you don't mind me sharing... Fitted with KW V1's, Rota Blitz ET35 17x7.5!








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Shopnshine

Lovely car buddy


----------



## Bristle Hound

Shopnshine said:


> Lovely car buddy


Which one? :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Shopnshine

Bristle Hound said:


> Couple of updated shots :thumb::thumb::thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took me ages to get all the trailers lined up for the second shot  :lol::lol::lol:


This one


----------



## Bristle Hound

^ Thanks buddy :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound

Now sold! 

Actually sold it at the end of March this year ...

Bought this mutha to replace it (wife's choice not mine as was the JCW)
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=361577


----------



## James_R

Bristle, 
I know you now have a different car but I just wanted to add in to this thread that I bought the LEDs you recommended on here and totalmini and received them yesterday from Fizzmo (ebay)
Brilliant clear white light - very happy, so thanks for that :thumb:

I got the K&N filter too (instead of the ITG one which is about £75) which has given then engine a bit more growl.

And I want to get rid of the fried egg front indicators in the headlight units, but it looks like you have fitted new units?
Not just poked the amber lens out ?

I was going to poke the lenses out but then need to make sure I've got the correct chrome bulbs before I do it if I'm going to leave them 'open'

R56 Cooper, black, aero pack, colour coded wheel arches, with spotlights BTW
Non S, non works I'm afraid


----------



## Bristle Hound

James_R said:


> Bristle,
> I know you now have a different car but I just wanted to add in to this thread that I bought the LEDs you recommended on here and totalmini and received them yesterday from Fizzmo (ebay)
> Brilliant clear white light - very happy, so thanks for that :thumb:


No probs :thumb:


James_R said:


> And I want to get rid of the fried egg front indicators in the headlight units, but it looks like you have fitted new units?
> Not just poked the amber lens out ?
> 
> I was going to poke the lenses out but then need to make sure I've got the correct chrome bulbs before I do it if I'm going to leave them 'open'


The R56 JCW comes with the white indicator lenses as standard on the chili pack
The bulbs you want are PY21W (offset pins) chrome/silver that flash amber
I got mine from this seller on eBay with no probs
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PY21W-BAU...Car-Bulbs-o-/130549758078?hash=item1e655f387e

More on our old JCW on the thread on tM :thumb:
http://www.totalmini.com/forum/110-...bhs-midnight-black-chilli-red-fjcw-hatch.html


----------



## James_R

Bristle Hound said:


> The R56 JCW comes with the white indicator lenses as standard on the chili pack
> The bulbs you want are PY21W (offset pins) chrome/silver that flash amber
> I got mine from this seller on eBay with no probs
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PY21W-BAU...Car-Bulbs-o-/130549758078?hash=item1e655f387e


Ah so you did pop the orange lenses out?

edit
Don't worry I get it now
R56 JCW has clear indicator lenses with orange bulbs behind
You swapped the bulbs.
I've got orange lenses - don't know what colour bulbs are but I know the size you state is the same as my old Clio182
Got them from Halfords

I just put some chrome ones in my CRZ yesterday that I bought from HIDS-DIRECT.co.uk
£7.99 delivered


----------

